# Kanto Mafia [INNOCENT WIN]



## Not Meowth

*The sun sets over Kanto.

48 hours for night actions.

*----

Notes:


no out-of-thread communication unless you are Misty, Misty's lover, or part of Team Rocket.
quoting/screenshotting communication from the GM is not allowed.
abstaining is permitted.
all night actions are voluntary. The exception will be Misty's if she hasn't chosen a lover by the start of the first day.
I plan on actually trying flavour text this game, and it will more likely than not be significant.
Agatha, Blaine and Sabrina will get their answers when the day phase begins.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

*The sun rises over Kanto.

*As the first day dawns, the trainers congregate in the centre of Saffron City, ready to begin sorting out what's to be done about this whole crime-syndicate-killing-everybody thing. Everybody seems rather grumpy, as it seems barely any of them got any sleep. blazheirio889 complains repeatedly to anyone who will listen about how stiff her muscles are this morning, and InvaderSyl feels strangely light-headed. I Liek Squirtles seems to be in the worst condition, frozen solid near the steps of Silph headquarters. In any case, at least nobody's dead. The grumbling horde wipe the sleep (or lack thereof) from their eyes and call to order their first meeting.

*Nobody died last night.
I Liek Squirtles is frozen and cannot post until Day 2.

48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Good morning everyone! So ILS is frozen... 

I don't have much to say, really. At least nobody is dead. Maybe there is a lucky healer or something.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Or Gary/Alien may have been activated. Let's tread lightly.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

I don't see why anyone would freeze ILS... That's a fairly anti-town role, anyway, preventing someone from giving their input. Maybe the person thought that night actions had to be used and decided to freeze a new person? 

Anyway, first day, no kill... The odds of a lucky healer or the Mafia targeting Gary are fairly low, but any indication of an activated alien should cause us to be careful. Since we have a lot of people alive (read: all) and thus the chances of hitting a mafia member are extremely slim, I suggest, for now, that we abstain. We don't really have anything to go on, anyway. Of course we should see how the rest of the day phase plays out first.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Lorelei! Oh well. You never know who could be the mafia. So for now we have no info to go by, but at least our info roles are still alive, since there have been no death.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Maybe the mafia targetted Bruno?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Well, it sounds as though blazheirio889 got role-blocked, which could imply they're Giovanni.  Or, well, a normal person that got blocked.  Syl was light headed...dunno what that is.  Other than that, I dunno.  I'm inclined to ask blazheirio to claim, though.  For safety's sake.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Maybe the target got Brock-blocked? Of course, the possibility of this happening is incredibly unlikely. I do have to wonder why Lance didn't do his kill. Or maybe Lance _tried_ to kill someone, and it was Bruno/the person got Brock-blocked... I'm over thinking things... probably. And even still, the possibility of _that_ scenario happening is _even less_ than what I said before... but I'm still probably over thinking it.

So, no. I don't have any ideas.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Randosauce roleclaim time II
I'm a Youngster.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I do have to wonder why Lance didn't do his kill.


That would not have been a very smart thing for him to do! (This also goes for the dayblocker using their action, really.)

re: blazhy & flavour text: hm, I thought that too at first, but I'm not sure if that's actually supposed to be significant or if Meowth just used random names. If blazhy (or anyone) _was_ roleblocked last night, though, the roleblocker will block them again tonight. I think it'd be best to wait for tomorrow to see if we have no death again and if there's none, the roleblocker can tell us who they've been blocking (or maybe we can get that from the flavour text) and we can avoid unnecessary roleclaiming. That's kind of boring, though, so idk. :(

ETA: WOAH I totes misread what Meowth said (I thought he was saying that flavour would probably not be significant) so idk maybe we should hear from blazhy!


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

I'm just a Youngster, sorry to disappoint :/ That's why I didn't mention Thunder Wave as a possibility in the no-kill department in my previous post - should've specified that, sorry. That's assuming, of course, that we read the flavour text correctly, but since Mike said he'd likely make it relevant I don't think there's much room for error. 

On another note I'm mildly suspicious of Legendaryseeker99's random claim - there was no real need for him to roleclaim and to me it seems like an eager cover-up... For now I'll just leave it as "finger of suspicion" though.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> On another note I'm mildly suspicious of Legendaryseeker99's random claim - there was no real need for him to roleclaim and to me it seems like an eager cover-up... For now I'll just leave it as "finger of suspicion" though.


I was just super bored, whenever I am Vanilla in games and I get bored I roleclaim.

No, it is really because I am Giovanni and I targetted Karkat last night.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I'm just a Youngster, sorry to disappoint :/ That's why I didn't mention Thunder Wave as a possibility in the no-kill department in my previous post - should've specified that, sorry. That's assuming, of course, that we read the flavour text correctly, but since Mike said he'd likely make it relevant I don't think there's much room for error.


Hm! Vanilla is an easy claim for the Mafia to make, but of course that doesn't mean everyone who claims that is lying! Well, we have nineteen people and the sign-up thread listed thirteen roles, not counting vanilla innocents/Mafia goons. I'd expect four or five Mafia (including Giovanni) in a game of this size, which leaves room for two or three vanilla innocents. If you and Legend are both telling the truth, you may be our only Youngsters, then!

I wonder if any other vanilla innocents might like to claim? That could be a really bad idea, though, since it tells the Mafia who's less important for them to kill and ensures that they can hit a powered role each night, so uh. I don't know. What do other people think?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I do have to wonder why Lance didn't do his kill.


Very bad idea for first-night when we haven't had time for anybody to roleclaim or act suspiciously yet.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No, it is really because I am Giovanni and I targetted Karkat last night.


I almost seriously responded to this (along the lines of "well most people would, because Karkat's always alien") before I realized Karkat isn't playing this game. LOL


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Since there are nineteen players, we have thirteen powered roles, meaning that there are 6 left. Which makes for 6 mafia (yikes!), 5 mafia and 1 youngster, 4 mafia and 2 youngsters, 3 mafia and 3 youngsters, etc.

Four mafia members seems like a balanced amount in a game of nineteen people.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Why would anybody silence ILS? Not to be mean but they aren't super helpful in games and really don't do anything. Wouldn't a silencer go after a more experienced player (if they were smart)?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Seritinajii said:


> Since there are nineteen players, we have thirteen powered roles, meaning that there are 6 left. Which makes for 6 mafia (yikes!), 5 mafia and 1 youngster, 4 mafia and 2 youngsters, 3 mafia and 3 youngsters, etc.
> 
> Four mafia members seems like a balanced amount in a game of nineteen people.


The count of thirteen powered roles includes Giovanni. We could have six Mafia and one Youngster, five Mafia and two Youngsters, etc.



OrngSumb said:


> Why would anybody silence ILS? Not to be mean but they aren't super helpful in games and really don't do anything. Wouldn't a silencer go after a more experienced player (if they were smart)?


The silencer is innocent-aligned, so they should probably be doing the exact opposite of that (or better yet, not using their action at all!).


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Applebloom said:


> The silencer is innocent-aligned, so they should probably be doing the exact opposite of that (or better yet, not using their action at all!).


That would make more sense


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Maybe he/she missed the fact that night actions are voluntary.

Is anybody up for a lynch right now? It could be an inactive mafia, just a guess..


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Seritinajii said:


> Is anybody up for a lynch right now? It could be an inactive mafia, just a guess..


I don't know; I don't think it'd be a good idea to lynch with no leads on a day when there's been no death. It's possible that the alien could have been activated last night and I'd rather not take that risk (though it's a pretty slim chance), especially when random lynching would most probably end up benefiting the Mafia anyway.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

I think you're probably right. For now I'll abstain. And on the next night, our inspector and stuff can get more results and stuff.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Huh, I thought we had a full twenty-four hours left but apparently not! All right, *no lynch*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I almost seriously responded to this (along the lines of "well most people would, because Karkat's always alien") before I realized Karkat isn't playing this game. LOL


Exactly!
Sure, *abstain*.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

I don't like it, but *abstain* for the first day.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

This always happens day one... *abstain*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

Sure, *abstain* because of the risk of an alien.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-1]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*After a long day of discussion, throwing around a handful of theories but ultimately getting very little figured out, the trainers decide to go with tradition and abstain on the first day, just as the dying rays of the sun finally thaw I liek Squirtles. The players then return to their Gyms or homes, waiting for Team Rocket to strike.

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.
*​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-1]*

*The sun rises over Kanto.

*A new day begins, and the trainers anxiously leave their beds to investigate. Surely Team Rocket must have tried something by now? However, after scouring the whole region, no bodies showing signs of the Rockets' activity can be discovered; but upon entering Viridian City, it's clear from the huge chunk blasted out of the Gym that something's happened. In the middle of a massive crater inside the building, the mangled and charred body of *blazheirio889* is found, with a rather distraught-looking Persian standing beside it. Through a hole in the front of her long black trenchcoat, a badge sewn onto her jacket can be seen; a badge with a large red R dead in the centre.

*blazheirio889 is dead. She was Team Rocket.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Hm. Well, the Mafia kill apparently didn't go through, so we have another chance of either a lucky healer, activated alien, etc etc. I guess blazheirio was killed by a vigilante?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Hm. Well, the Mafia kill apparently didn't go through, so we have another chance of either a lucky healer, activated alien, etc etc. I guess blazheirio was killed by a vigilante?


Almost certainly blazhy was Giovanni and got roleblocked again. She had a Persian beside her, after all. Everyone probably would have targeted the same person last night as they did before since we didn't have a death. (Healers would heal the same person in case they got lucky; Mafia might go for the same person in case they were alien; roleblocker would definitely block the same person.) So I think it'd probably be safe to lynch today, if we want to.

It looks like Lorelei's been reading the thread and didn't freeze anyone tonight, which is good! And yes, blazhy was probably killed by a vigilante, which means they can't kill someone tonight.

EDIT: Oh. Uh. It's not because of the Persian that I'm convinced that blazhy was Giovanni, by the way; it was mostly because of the roleblocking.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Yay, Lance saves the day~
So, what are we going to do now?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I'm wondering what rationale Lance had. I mean hey they hit Team Rocket but what made them choose blazhy


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm wondering what rationale Lance had. I mean hey they hit Team Rocket but what made them choose blazhy


My guess?  The fact that blazhy got blocked on the first night, and no one died.  

Of course, now I'm wondering about kill order.  Does the Rocket kill go first, or the vigilante?  Or are they simultaneous?  In other news, whoever Koga is, you don't have to worry about mis-inspecting someone, as the only Rocket who would appear as a Leader is dead (probably).


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Eh, more likely the kill order is simultaneous, but Thunder Wave goes before anything. 

Randlynch, anybody?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Whirlpool said:


> Randlynch, anybody?


Who's inactive?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Not me. :I

Um, well yeah, it seems pretty clear that Blazhy was Giovanni. I mean, if it's not just the Persian, there's the huge hole blown out of the Viridian Gym, and his trench coat with a red R sown on it.If it's not Giovanni, then I couldn't possibly know who. I do have to wonder, however, why just about everyone else in the game _didn't_ use their night action, though.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Or maybe Blazhy was blocked and killed. That would be a nifty coincidence.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I do have to wonder, however, why just about everyone else in the game _didn't_ use their night action, though.


Huh? Why would you think that no one else used their action?



Chief Zackrai said:


> Or maybe Blazhy was blocked and killed. That would be a nifty coincidence.


That's not a coincidence at all! She was blocked because last night when she was blocked nobody died, and the vigilante went after her for the same reason.

Zora of Termina never seems to post in Mafia games if we want to go for an inactive idk.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Sure, *ZoT* I guess?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Applebloom said:


> Huh? Why would you think that no one else used their action?


Just the noticable ones, like Lt. Surge's and Lorelei's, I mean. But Like I said, Blazhy was probably targeted by Surge, too, so.

*ZoT* works for me, I guess.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

...Don't abbreviate my name like that. It looks bloody terrible.

Yes, yes. A terrible habit of mine, joining games and never /posting/ in  them because I am terrible at finding things to say. I really can't excuse myself for that, but rest assured I am here  and watching the thread.

I won't roleclaim for fear of my safety during the night phase... if I last that long, but rest assured I am not mafia. The investigator can check my claim if you want, you can still lynch me if need be to prove it, and the roleblocker can go ahead and block me.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*InvaderSyl*? She's usually pretty active, but...well, the lack of tropes says it all.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Whirlpool said:


> *InvaderSyl*? She's usually pretty active, but...well, the lack of tropes says it all.


holy... how did no one else see this?!? As long as we're inactive lynching, *InvaderSyl* works for me.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

...Sure. *InvaderSyl*. Oh by the way im Brock.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

...That's impossible, because _I'm_ Brock.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Superbird said:


> Oh by the way im Brock.


So, why are you claiming doctor so early when there's no need? :c Although since you've already said it, who have you healed?

EDIT: Huh. ninja'd. Er, I'm more inclined to believe Superbird than Mawile here (no innocents have died so far, so why on earth would a Mafia go and claim something like that?), but let's see what happens, I guess! (And Mawile, who have _you_ healed?)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Superbird said:


> ...Sure. *InvaderSyl*. Oh by the way im Brock.





Mawile said:


> ...That's impossible, because _I'm_ Brock.


I'm confus.
EDIT: Lynching *Superbird* for claiming a important role when there is no need.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

And, uh, now one of them is mafia or alien. Activated alien is relatively unlikely, as Thunder Wave-d mafia didn't get kills in.

To be honest, I think Superbird is the mafia or unactivated!alien, though Mawile may just be trying to undermine him.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Superbird is lying.

@Applebloom: I healed Midnight n1.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Oh! Active alien, of course - that would be why someone would make such an obvious fakeclaim. Or even inactive alien, I guess. Hm. I still want to hear who you two claim to have healed, though!

EDIT: Ahh ninja'd again; Mawile: what about night zero? Or two, depending on how you number things.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I healed Midnight n1.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Mawile said:


> I healed Midnight n1.


(okay I should stop editing stuff into my posts)

What about the other night?


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I forgot to send one in.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I'm inclined to think they're both Rockets, and when/if we kill one and they flip, we won't kill the other, keeping them safe.  I say, leave 'em to Lance, and lynch *InvaderSyl*.

(I have no basis for my assumptions, just wild theory.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Um, neither Brock claims have healed anyone, because Brock isn't a healer. Just saying.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



ole_schooler said:


> I'm inclined to think they're both Rockets, and when/if we kill one and they flip, we won't kill the other, keeping them safe.  I say, leave 'em to Lance, and lynch *InvaderSyl*.
> 
> (I have no basis for my assumptions, just wild theory.)


That could be true, yes, but then the real Brock (who is definitely alive) will speak up and one of them flipping Mafia won't protect the other at all. Lance can't even kill tonight because he used his action last night; he won't be able to kill both of them until three nights from now (and by then he may already be dead and unable to do so) and besides, why would you want to leave these two to the vigilante in favour of lynching someone that we're not even suspicious of?



Chief Zackrai said:


> Um, neither Brock claims have healed anyone, because Brock isn't a healer. Just saying.


He's basically a doctor with different flavour. (Although I'm not sure if he can clash with the other healer.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Wait what why are we still inactivelynching when we have a lead???


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Applebloom said:


> He's basically a doctor with different flavour. (Although I'm not sure if he can clash with the other healer.)


I was actually about to come back and say something to this effect, but I can see you beat me to it.

oh, and LS99, what lead do we have?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

They might be aliens.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I want to hear who Superbird healed.

I'm leaning more towards Superbird because that is just a stupid move. There are still Mafia out there and if they really are Brock then they know who a healer is when we need healers


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> oh, and LS99, what lead do we have?


Two people are claiming the same role, which means one is lying.
Obviously >_>

EDIT: Oh, and Superbird probably won't defend himself, as he's offline right now.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Dammit, Mawile, you were supposed to keep your mouth shut.

I'm Bruno, immune to nightkills, and I was fake-claiming an important role so that the mafia would attack me instead of anyone else.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Superbird said:


> Dammit, Mawile, you were supposed to keep your mouth shut.
> 
> I'm Bruno, immune to nightkills, and I was fake-claiming an important role so that the mafia would attack me instead of anyone else.


Er, for next time, you might want to wait for innocents to actually be dead before trying that? Although I'm still not sure whether to believe you, but we can see if anyone else claims Bruno, then.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

If you want, have Lance target me. And see. Gah, I just messed everything up. Sorry...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

GAH, this game is so confusing right now.
I'm so confus I'm gonna *abstain*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

... I'm not sure what to do. But, I'm not afraid to lynch, since I think the chances of activated Gary are pretty low. Blazheirio889 was Giovanni, probably, and she was roleblocked on Night 0, so there was no kill, meaning no alien. And today she may have been roleblocked... well, I dunno.

Nobody is dead except blazheirio889, though, so every role besides Giovanni is still alive. But since I think I trust both Superbird and Mawile I'll go with *InvaderSyl*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Hmm. I still wonder what it could have meant in the flavour text on day one when it said that InvaderSyl was feeling "strangely light-headed". Does anyone have any ideas? At first I thought that meant that she got healed or something, except that I don't really see why that would get noted. (Maybe that bit meant nothing at all?)

Mawile: yes, that's why I'm asking. :P


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Zoroark said:


> I plan on actually trying flavour text this game, and *it will more likely than not be significant*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*InvaderSyl* I guess


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Applebloom said:


> Hmm. I still wonder what it could have meant in the flavour text on day one when it said that InvaderSyl was feeling "strangely light-headed". Does anyone have any ideas? At first I thought that meant that she got healed or something, except that I don't really see why that would get noted. (Maybe that bit meant nothing at all?)


Well the possible things people can be targeted with at night in this game are:

- kill (Nope, as blazheirio was blocked. Couldn't have been Lance either, since he apparently killed blazhy the next night.)
- roleblock (Nope, since blazhy got that.)
- heal
- tracked by Koga
- inspected
- dayblocked (Nope, someone else got that.)
- alien-activated (Probably not, as all of our potential killing actions that night are accounted-for.)

I don't see why any of these would merit a note. I'm wary that someone's lying (or we've otherwise neglected to account for something) and InvaderSyl may be an activated alien. I vote we *abstain* or lynch someone else rather than Syl, for the moment.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I'm wary that someone's lying (or we've otherwise neglected to account for something) and InvaderSyl may be an activated alien. I vote we *abstain* or lynch someone else rather than Syl, for the moment.


I agree; although it seems like there's no way for an her to have been activated if she is in fact alien, I'm afraid that we might have missed something and I don't want to risk it. :/ I _would_ like to lynch today, though; how about *SilverJade*?


----------



## Silver

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Oh come on, why do I get voted for every game now :(
I've been busy and haven't followed the maffia games too much, and I have nothing important to say. So I saw no reason to post. But I'm active, alright?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



SilverJade said:


> Oh come on, why do I get voted for every game now :(
> I've been busy and haven't followed the maffia games too much, and I have nothing important to say. So I saw no reason to post. But I'm active, alright?


Well then, abstain or something >_>


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Okay! *Withdraw*. Er, who else hasn't posted: I think it's just ILS, ABCD, Phantom, and Clover? I don't think it would be fair to go for ILS after he was silenced for a day and hasn't had as much of a chance to talk as the rest of us, so, how about *ABCD*? (Or maybe they will see this and post too! c:)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Fine then, *ABCD*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Eh, I don't see much of a reason... I think I'll continue with *InvaderSyl*.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I'm here, sorry I had real life issues and couldn't post. 


I don't see the point in freezing ILS, since they are a very inexperienced player and at this point they don't know anything anyways. Nor do I see the point in lynching this early.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Just in case Syl is an alien I'll switch to *ABCD*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*ABCD* is fine with me.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Sure, *ABCD*, but why would Syl be activated? We have everything that can activate an alien checked, so.


----------



## ABCD

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Silence FTL... *ABCD * !! :D


----------



## Mai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Is there even a possibility for ABCD to be activated? I mean, the roleblocker could've forgotten/ not blocked last night, leaving a possibility... but I'm not sure.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Mai said:


> Is there even a possibility for ABCD to be activated? I mean, the roleblocker could've forgotten/ not blocked last night, leaving a possibility... but I'm not sure.


I really doubt it (if ABCD does happen to be alien). I think he's just voting for himself because a bandwagon's been started against him, but ABCD, if you're going to talk, I don't want to lynch you! :( We still have time to change our votes, you know!


----------



## ABCD

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Applebloom said:


> I really doubt it (if ABCD does happen to be alien). I think he's just voting for himself because a bandwagon's been started against him, but ABCD, if you're going to talk, I don't want to lynch you! :( We still have time to change our votes, you know!


Phantom and Applebloom are innocent.  I don't see any hope in survival but if you want to lose Blaine aka Inspector then feel free to lynch.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



ABCD said:


> Phantom and Applebloom are innocent.  I don't see any hope in survival but if you want to lose Blaine aka Inspector then feel free to lynch.


Well, there you go; that's your hope for survival! :D *Withdraw* and *no lynch*, then! (idk does someone want to suggest another lynch target)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Um...

I am now referring to this game as Mindscrew PokéMafia.

*Abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*Abstain*. So many headaches >.<


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Just LOOKING at this thread is giving me a headache.
I need TVTropes. *Cue Syl linking TVTropes*


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



ABCD said:


> Phantom and Applebloom are innocent.  I don't see any hope in survival but if you want to lose Blaine aka Inspector then feel free to lynch.


Hold it, hold it. You can't be the inspector, because I'm the inspector. It's part of the reason I withheld a claim, because usually after the inspector claims, they get offed by the mafia.

I'll even tell you exactly who I targetted on both nights, if need be. Go ahead, interrogate me, do anything you need for me to prove my claim.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

DEFINATELY MINDSCREW POKÉMAFIA.
*Brain splodes from headache*
(No, seriously, after I saw the objection, I instantly got a headache)


----------



## ABCD

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



Zora of Termina said:


> Hold it, hold it. You can't be the inspector, because I'm the inspector. It's part of the reason I withheld a claim, because usually after the inspector claims, they get offed by the mafia.
> 
> I'll even tell you exactly who I targetted on both nights, if need be. Go ahead, interrogate me, do anything you need for me to prove my claim.


Well I don't see Phantom being active anymore due to RL issues so lynching her shouldn't be a problem to prove my claim. That is if you guys want to risk losing the inspector.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Super confused. I am going to *abstain* because I really have no idea what to do now.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*



ABCD said:


> Well I don't see Phantom being active anymore due to RL issues so lynching her shouldn't be a problem to prove my claim. That is if you guys want to risk losing the inspector.


If you were Mafia, you'd know that Phantom was innocent, though. That wouldn't really prove anything.

Hm. How about we leave both of them alive for now, and the oracle can ask something tonight like, "Was Phantom inspected on the first night?" or something?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Why don't we lynch Phantom anyway, though, since she probably wouldn't be playing anyway.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Finalmente, I am free! Curse you Lorelei. *Rattata uses Leer* I am Youngster pplz. I saw a Youngster in B/W that said These are not shorts, these are half pants!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

By my count, the votes are currently tied three ways; 3 abstain, 3 InvaderSyl, 3 ABCD.

*24 hours extension.*​


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

mk blah, blah, blah, one of them is lying.

So, Zora, who did you inspect?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

On night 0 I inspected Mawile, and on night 1, Legendaryseeker. Both rolled Not Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Yayz, inspected.

EDIT: Bandwagon starting for *Phantom*?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

This thread keeps saying that Legendaryseeker99 posted around 7:30 when he didn't!

I'm extremely confused right now, though. I'm keeping an *abstain*, though.

Edit - Look! Where is post number 101?!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

Huh. That's weird.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

I'm still voting *no lynch*. I don't know if Phantom's going to keep playing or not (she did say that she's still here) and besides, now we're got a lead and I think we can put off randlynching for the time being. Hopefully the oracle will ask a relevant question tonight (although since ABCD didn't actually specify the order of his supposed inspections, it would probably be better for the oracle to ask: "Was Mawile inspected on night zero?" or: "Was Legend inspected on night one?") and get back to us tomorrow!

(By the way, real inspector, there is really no point in inspecting the lying inspector, if you're thinking of doing so, so please inspect someone else tonight and don't waste a night!)

Seri: If the forum eats someone's post, click the Go Advanced button under the quick reply thing and you'll be able to read their post if you scroll down.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

...okay I think I miscounted because now I'm getting 3 ABCD, 3 InvaderSyl and 4 abstain from the first 48 hours @.@ THIS GAME IS CONFUSION INCARNATE

Anyway that's now 3 ABCD, 3 Invadersyl, 3 abstain and 1 Phantom, so. Screw it, *24 more hours* to reach a majority. awful gming go go go


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*sigh* FINE.
*Abstain*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-2]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*Now that some description of lead has surfaced, the discussion goes a lot more smoothly. Theories are discussed, accusations are made, and minds are broken by the sheer confusingness of it all. In fact the discussion seems to go on a lot longer than one day- about twice as long, in fact. Despite a handful of residents being determined to have InvaderSyl or ABCD's head, the majority decides to hold off on lynching for another night.

*Nobody was lynched.*
*48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-2]*

i should change the phase sometime huh yeah that seems like a cool idea

*The sun rises over Kanto.

*As yet another day begins, the inhabitants of Kanto again rise from their beds with an awful feeling in their gut; two days have passed. Surely by now Team Rocket have claimed a victim? But after scouring the entire region, not a single body is found. Alright, this is actually starting to get boring.

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

... we have a _really_ inactive mafia.

_They're trying to scare us._ loljk I don't know.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Well. Uh. That's kind of boring! Did the roleblocker get lucky again? Or maybe a doctor save or activated alien (assuming the Mafia wouldn't go for Superbird...)? Mawile, who did you heal?

Also: hopefully our oracle asked about the inspectors last night! If you did, what did you find out? (And claimed inspectors, who did you inspect?)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Agatha can only inspect people who are dead, so that means Blazherio.

Also, he was targeted by you (Applebloom), Clover, and Ole_Schooler, making one of you three Lance.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Agatha can only inspect people who are dead, so that means Blazherio.
> 
> Also, he was targeted by you (Applebloom), Clover, and Ole_Schooler, making one of you three Lance.


Oh, good! The three of us (and you as well) are confirmed innocent, then, since none of the Mafia but the don have night actions. That helps narrow things down! (I think it'd probably be best for us not to say which one of us is which role, by the way.)


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

I healed Zora.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Inspection results: I Liek Squirtles is Not Mafia.

Now I dunno about you, but I think after yesterday, *ABCD's* made himself plenty suspicious.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Actually, I think it'd be best to lynch one of those people Chief Zackrai pointed out. Woh of those three has a good Alibi?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Clover hasn't posted at all have they?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Superbird said:


> Actually, I think it'd be best to lynch one of those people Chief Zackrai pointed out. Woh of those three has a good Alibi?


?

blazhy was the Mafia don. The don is the only Mafioso with an action, which makes the three people that Zackrai revealed definitely _innocent_.



Mawile said:


> I healed Zora.


Hm! Perhaps ABCD claimed inspector in order to try to draw out the real one for the Mafia to kill. (Although then why would the Mafia try to kill Zora tonight when that would eliminate the need for the oracle to speak up?) I'm really more inclined to believe Zora, but it's possible that ABCD could have been inactive alien claiming inspector in order to get the Mafia to target him (and they could have done that last night), so perhaps we could have Lance deal with ABCD? (That is, if the oracle confirms that Zora is the real inspector.)


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Superbird said:


> Actually, I think it'd be best to lynch one of those people Chief Zackrai pointed out. Woh of those three has a good Alibi?


But... Blazheiro was... Mafia...?
Why would Mafia target other mafia?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Oh, never mind. Me not paying attention again. Sorry!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Applebloom said:


> Hm! Perhaps ABCD claimed inspector in order to try to draw out the real one for the Mafia to kill. (Although then why would the Mafia try to kill Zora tonight when that would eliminate the need for the oracle to speak up?) I'm really more inclined to believe Zora, but it's possible that ABCD could have been inactive alien claiming inspector in order to get the Mafia to target him (and they could have done that last night), so perhaps we could have Lance deal with ABCD? (That is, if the oracle confirms that Zora is the real inspector.)


I take it I'm the Oracle, right? How am I supposed to inspect Zora if they are _still alive_? As Agatha, I can only talk to ghosts. Even then, I only find out who targeted them the previous night.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I take it I'm the Oracle, right? How am I supposed to inspect Zora if they are _still alive_? As Agatha, I can only talk to ghosts. Even then, I only find out who targeted them the previous night.


That's not what the oracle does. Sabrina is the oracle; she can ask the GM a yes or no question every night. (And for your role, it's not the previous night, it's throughout the entire game, right? Or did Meowth change it?)

EDIT: (because this is really not worth a new post) Zackrai: I can never remember flavour things! Role names are easier.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Then why not say Sabrina? you are really confusing me.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

I am confused.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

I agree with you guys on being utterly suspicious of ABCD considering that (for those of you not following along so closely) he claimed inspector, claimed Phantom was innocent, and then tried to get us to lynch her to prove he was inspector. Not sure whether he's Mafia or alien, so yeah, we'd probably better let Lance/Vigilante handle that*; but I'm quite convinced he probably isn't innocent.

On the other hand, if ABCD's actually the inspector, Zora popping up and saying "no i'm the inspector" would be a beautifully wicked way for the Mafia to mindscrew us and try to make us doubt and lynch our own inspector, or a good way for the alien to call attention to itself and get targeted by the Mafia. Keep in mind though, that this is just me doubting my own judgment on ABCD, and I haven't seen anything to make me actually suspicious of Zora.

Question for Zora: if you're really the inspector, why didn't you inspect ABCD? (Maybe this was covered before and I didn't see it; if that's the case, sorry for jumping down your back.)

Question for ABCD: if you're really the inspector, who did you inspect? If it wasn't Zora, why not?

*Since there's a vote for ABCD a few posts above me, I'll *vote to abstain* for now just to balance it out so that we don't automatically lynch the alien and die because somebody forgot to withdraw their vote and the thread moved so slowly we didn't lynch somebody else in time. I'm not so sure yet whether I want to lynch or abstain considering there was no death and therefore maybe an activated alien, but for now I'll just balance out that vote above me.



Chief Zackrai said:


> Then why not say Sabrina? you are really confusing me.


The longer you play Mafia the more you get used to the "standard", unflavored role names. It's easier to use those than to go back to the signup thread to look up what the flavored name of it is. Even though sometimes it's confusing for others before it gets explained.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



> (By the way, real inspector, there is really no point in inspecting the  lying inspector, if you're thinking of doing so, so please inspect  someone else tonight and don't waste a night!)


Last page, just before the day ended. In retrospect, probably not the /best/ decision I've ever made, but then, what if he rolled Mafia, I called him out and he wound up being an activated Alien?
Precisely why I hate alien roles.
I do agree however, that perhaps Lance should take this one, whomever he is. :l


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Question for Zora: if you're really the inspector, why didn't you inspect ABCD? (Maybe this was covered before and I didn't see it; if that's the case, sorry for jumping down your back.)
> 
> Question for ABCD: if you're really the inspector, who did you inspect? If it wasn't Zora, why not?





Applebloom said:


> (By the way, real inspector, there is really no point in inspecting the lying inspector, if you're thinking of doing so, so please inspect someone else tonight and don't waste a night!)


I, er, forgot about alien when I said that. :D; WHOOPS MY BAD

(Although active alien would show as Mafia anyway so idk it would only make a difference if they showed up as innocent. Which the fake inspector could lie about anyway, so.)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Oh, I totally forgot about that/missed that post. SORRY GAIZ


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Alright, guys, I am Sabrina. Last night I asked if Applebloom was ever inspected, and the answer was no.

*ABCD* is probably NOT an inspector.

(First I tried to ask if ABCD was mafia, but I got stopped because you can't ask for alignment/role. Whoops.)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Seritinajii said:


> Alright, guys, I am Sabrina. Last night I asked if Applebloom was ever inspected, and the answer was no.
> 
> *ABCD* is probably NOT an inspector.


Could also mean it's alien. There was no death today, so if ABCD was trying to get attention from the mafia, it looks like it probably worked.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Oh, awesome! ABCD is Mafia or alien, then; I think I'd prefer to let Lance take care of it, though, so I'll vote *no lynch*.

EDIT: Well okay if you want to edit out your questions I won't quote them I guess?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

*ABCD*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Alien is a possibility too... I think I'll *abstain*.

Oops, I think editing out the questions was a mistake...

Night 0: There are four mafia members.
Night 1: Gary is not activated. (Of course, this could've changed.)
Night 2: Applebloom was never inspected.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Oh, okay! So since we started with four Mafia, that means we have three Youngsters. Legend claimed as one of them, so if he was telling the truth (pretty likely) we've got two more! (Did anyone else besides blazhy claim to be one?)

EDIT: Oh, so did ILS. One more, then!


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

I've inspected Legend (N1, I believe) and he rolled Not Mafia, so him telling the truth is pretty likely.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Zora of Termina said:


> I've inspected Legend (N1, I believe) and he rolled Not Mafia, so him telling the truth is pretty likely.


Yeah, unless he's alien. Same goes for ILS.

But! I've realised something. Since there is most probably only one unidentified Townie (so the Mafia can't easily claim to be a Townie anymore), I want to roleclaim. :D

I am Koga, the tracker. The first night I followed one of Clover/ole_schooler. The one I followed is the roleblocker (they did indeed target blazhy), so I'd rather not say who it was. The second night I followed blazhy, who tried to kill me. :( (Which is why I was sure that she was the don and that there was no alien activated that night, at least.) Last night, I followed someone who didn't target anyone with their night action!

With all the roleclaims we've had so far in mind, I think these are the possibilities left for roles that wouldn't be targeting anyone with their action: Misty (lover), Lorelei (dayblocker), the remaining Youngster (vanilla), Gary (alien), and the two Mafia goons. Three of those six (possibly four, if Misty lovered a Mafia member or the alien) are people we don't want around. Since only one of those roles could possibly make someone a Mafia target (Misty, although that's only if she didn't lover a Mafia member), I think they should have no problem claiming!

So, Jack, what's your role?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Applebloom said:


> So, Jack, what's your role?


Well, guh. I didn't want to roleclaim because (as you just said) it'll make me a Mafia target. But I'm Misty, the Lover.

I'm not going to out my lover because that may or may not make the Mafia more likely to target us (depending on its role), but I will say that it is not Mafia and not the alien.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Well, guh. I didn't want to roleclaim because (as you just said) it'll make me a Mafia target. But I'm Misty, the Lover.
> 
> I'm not going to out my lover because that may or may not make the Mafia more likely to target us (depending on its role), but I will say that it is not Mafia and not the alien.


Okay! Fair enough. (Of course the lover would say that, but we have no reason to suspect that their target is Mafia/alien and it's more likely that it's not, so.)

So unless I've missed something or someone else claims Misty or something, these are the people left who haven't had their innocence (or at least, not-Mafia status) confirmed in any way (excluding ABCD because we already know they're not with us):

   2. InvaderSyl
   3. Whirlpool
   7. SilverJade
   8. Mai
  18. Phantom
  19. OrngSumb

Zora, the roleblocker, and I should be able to go through that list pretty quickly if we coordinate our night actions (although Zora's inspections are the only way we'll really be able to find Mafia goons). Zora, want to tell us who you plan to inspect tonight so I can make sure to track someone else?


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

The whole "not say who my lover is" thing won't work very well, considering we only have two doctors, and two role-confirmers, and the lovers.

Oh, and Jack's a good player.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Whirlpool said:


> The whole "not say who my lover is" thing won't work very well, considering we only have two doctors, and two role-confirmers, and the lovers.
> 
> Oh, and Jack's a good player.


Wait... What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Applebloom said:


> Okay! Fair enough. (Of course the lover would say that, but we have no reason to suspect that their target is Mafia/alien and it's more likely that it's not, so.)
> 
> So unless I've missed something or someone else claims Misty or something, these are the people left who haven't had their innocence (or at least, not-Mafia status) confirmed in any way (excluding ABCD because we already know they're not with us):
> 
> 2. InvaderSyl
> 3. Whirlpool
> 7. SilverJade
> 8. Mai
> 18. Phantom
> 19. OrngSumb
> 
> Zora, the roleblocker, and I should be able to go through that list pretty quickly if we coordinate our night actions (although Zora's inspections are the only way we'll really be able to find Mafia goons). Zora, want to tell us who you plan to inspect tonight so I can make sure to track someone else?


Out of those, I'm likely going to go for SilverJade. They've been rather quiet.

I have a plan. One doctor (Mawile, I think, since she's the one confirmed doctor) should heal me, and the other, whomever that may be, cover one of the other two so we can go through the list.


----------



## Whirlpool

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Jack's a good player and a lover, and we have three important roleclaims.

But maybe I shouldn't be so pessimistic.

Eh, the plan sounds good.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Zora of Termina said:


> Out of those, I'm likely going to go for SilverJade. They've been rather quiet.
> 
> I have a plan. One doctor (Mawile, I think, since she's the one confirmed doctor) should heal me, and the other, whomever that may be, cover one of the other two so we can go through the list.


Okay! I will follow Whirlpool, and... I guess we'll have to choose someone for the roleblocker to block so that they don't have to speak up. The doctor thing sounds good, except that it leaves Jack as an obvious Mafia target (although we can't be completely sure he's on our side), so perhaps the other doctor should choose someone out of me, ole_schooler, Clover, and Jack? Then Mawile will likely be killed, I guess. :(


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

I'm gonna go forward and say Ole_Schooler is our vig, as we have no way of knowing if Clover is even _following_ this really, and he suspected Blazhy since day one, so. 

someone, and I don't care who, heal Ole_Schooler.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

It's quite possible. I'd like to also ask him, if he is Lance, to blast ABCD at night so we can avoid the whole alien issue.

That said, I *redact my vote and say No Lynch.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I'm gonna go forward and say Ole_Schooler is our vig, as we have no way of knowing if Clover is even _following_ this really, and he suspected Blazhy since day one, so.
> 
> someone, and I don't care who, heal Ole_Schooler.


Yeah. ole_schooler is in fact the vigilante, and Clover is the roleblocker (unless that flavour text that made us assume blazhy was roleblocked meant absolutely nothing and I was just healed on the second night, but I really doubt that). Considering that Clover roleblocked blazhy twice in a row, I think we can assume that she is or at least was paying some sort of attention! And I really don't think it's a good idea to tell the second doctor exactly who to heal; that will make the rest of us easy targets.

Well, since Clover's been revealed... want to tell us who you blocked last night, if you blocked anyone?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

*Abstain* I guess.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

Well, everyone knows my role now, so that's dandy.  One thing that hasn't been brought up: the Rockets want a Gary win about as much as the rest of us.  Could we ask them (very nicely) to target ABCD for us?  They probably won't, but this is me, asking.

Further, since we know (somewhat) what roles have been claimed, can we not lynch someone without confirmed innocence?  I really don't like abstaining, especially when so many roles have been revealed.  Tentative vote for *Mai*, as someone not being inspected/followed and who hasn't said much.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Applebloom said:


> Yeah. ole_schooler is in fact the vigilante, and Clover is the roleblocker (unless that flavour text that made us assume blazhy was roleblocked meant absolutely nothing and I was just healed on the second night, but I really doubt that). Considering that Clover roleblocked blazhy twice in a row, I think we can assume that she is or at least was paying some sort of attention! And I really don't think it's a good idea to tell the second doctor exactly who to heal; that will make the rest of us easy targets.
> 
> Well, since Clover's been revealed... want to tell us who you blocked last night, if you blocked anyone?


:)

I love people talking about me. completely unsarcastically! this game is cool and i haven't even had to say a word. you guys are so smart. 

I blocked Superbird last night.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*



Clover said:


> I blocked Superbird last night.


Okay! Well, nobody else has claimed as Bruno (Superbird's claim) and we know that Bruno is still alive, so unless someone speaks up we can assume that the lack of death last night was because of healing/inactive Mafia/alien activation, then!

I'm kind of wary of lynching anyone today with the possibility (again) of alien, but perhaps it wouldn't be such a huge risk to go for someone like Mai considering that even if she did happen to be alien, she probably wouldn't have caught the Mafia's attention, anyway. Hm.

Also, Clover: who will you block tonight?

ALSO maybe we should think of a question for Seri to ask! Seri, have you thought of anything in particular? I guess you could ask about alien status (specifically: "by the end of this night, is there a living, active alien?") but I wonder if someone might think of something far more useful to ask. Hm, if Clover tells us who she's going to block, the Mafia could easily target Superbird or Zora to frame Clover's target; perhaps you could ask: "were any of the Mafia roleblocked tonight? if there is no Mafia death tonight, is that due to roleblock?" although if someone does die then that question will be completely useless. Then we'd be left in the dark about the alien, but if ole_schooler is willing to try to take care of that (I don't trust the Mafia to do so, honestly), either ABCD will be dead tomorrow and revealed as Mafia or alien, or he'll still be alive and we'll _know_ that he's active alien. ABCD isn't the only possibility for alien, though, so idk.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

*No lynch.*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-3]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*The puzzle is beginning to come together as several of the Kanto-ians come clean and reveal their identities, and others have theirs guessed at anyway. Still playing it safe in order to not anger the Champion, whoever he might be, the majority still opts not to lynch, but a plan is hatched and targets are suggested for those claiming to possess certain roles. The inhabitants all scurry off to bed, waiting to see how the night unfolds.

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-3]*

*The sun rises over Kanto.

*From the scent of smoke in the air, it's clear that the previous night has been anything but uneventful. Following the billowing cloud over Celadon City, another crater like that of two nights prior is found right where the Game Corner used to be. Inspecting the damage with her fellow trainers, Phantom finds a charred and mangled body slumped against the wall behind the shelves, its arm reached out as though it had tried to grab at the poster on the wall just before its death. After brief examination, Zora and InvaderSyl confirm to the others that it is the body of *ABCD*. Looking closely at the rags draped around his shattered torso, the remains of a large, red R can be found.

*ABCD is dead. He was Team Rocket.*
*48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Well, glad that all worked.  Yes, I did hit ABCD last night, and whatever healing/blocking combo went down must have been successful, since the rest of us are alive and well.  Actually, this is possibly the most effective town ever, as the only deaths so far have been Rockets!  Go us.

As awesome as we are, though, we should really start with the lynching as soon as we get another lead.  Any word from the investigative front?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

...Welp! :I
He certainly wasn't a very /good/ Mafioso, was he?

At any rate, my last night's investigation confirms SilverJade as *Not Team Rocket.*
Anyone else have any findings to share?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Huh. I wonder if the Mafia have actually been really unlucky or if they're just inactive? Maybe ABCD was the new don; I don't think they posted at all yesterday, so they may  not have sent in an action, either.

Anyway, Whirlpool didn't target anyone last night. Why don't you tell us your role, Whirlpool? Now that Misty's been claimed, none of the roles that wouldn't be sending in an action would make you a Mafia target.

Seri, what did you ask?


----------



## Clover

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Applebloom said:


> Huh. I wonder if the Mafia have actually been really unlucky or if they're just inactive?


I wonder if /I've/ been really lucky. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Targeted Superbird again last night 'cause you don't mess with a winning hand.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Is Gary activated and alive? Answer: No. Huzzaaah. It could be that ABCD was alien and activated, or just that he was mafia. But it said he was team rocket, but does that mean he was a mafia member? Well, at least we know there is no Gary to be afraid of.

Zora of Termina - Blaine, inspector
Syl - ?
Whirlpool - ?
Superbird - Bruno, bulletproof
Clover - Lt. Surge, roleblocker
ole_schooler - Lance, vigilante
SilverJade - Not Team Rocket.
Mai - ?
Jack - Misty, lover
blazheirio889 - Giovanni, mafia don
ABCD - Probably a Team Rocket grunt.
Legendaryseeker99 - Youngster
Applebloom - Koga, tracker
Mawile - Brock, bodyguard
Chief Zackrai - Agatha
Seritinajii - Sabrina, seer
I liek Squirtles - Youngster
Phantom - ?
OrngSumb - ?

There are 4 mafia including Giovanni, 11 innocent powered roles, 1 Gary, and therefore 3 youngsters.

I'm very satisfied with the current situation, since nobody innocent is dead! Huzzaaahhh! I wonder who the inactives are, though.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

5 unclaimed people left, *Orngsumb*, roleclaim?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I want to know who Whirlpool is as well. And I also want to know who Lorelei is! It doesn't seem like Lorelei used his/her/its power anytime recently after night 0.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Okay, we should probably get moving! Well, the roles that we haven't found yet are: two Grunts, Erika, Lorelei, the third Youngster, and Gary Oak. Out of those, only one is innocent and has a night action that they should actually be using (Erika, a doctor); since Whirlpool had no night action (or at least didn't send one in), and still hasn't answered after we asked him to roleclaim, I think we should go for him if we're random lynching out of the list of people who haven't claimed/been confirmed innocent since he can't be the doctor (unless he didn't send in a night action, in which case this is why you send in your night actions! :c). So, *Whirlpool*! (This won't actually do much since there's another vote for OrngSumb, though.)


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Okay okay don't lynch. I'm Erika which is why I've been laying low. But now I'll probably get killed at night =_=;


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> Okay okay don't lynch. I'm Erika which is why I've been laying low. But now I'll probably get killed at night =_=;


Who have you been healing?

Well, this leaves four people, two (possibly three) of whom aren't on our side. Our chances are really good with a random lynch, then!


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Eifie said:


> Who have you been healing?
> 
> Well, this leaves four people, three of whom aren't on our side. Our chances are really good with a random lynch, then!


Not necessarily /random/... I'm rather wary of randlynching in any game. It's usually an innocent.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Zora of Termina said:


> Not necessarily /random/... I'm rather wary of randlynching in any game. It's usually an innocent.


If everyone's telling the truth, then the only innocents that we could possibly mislynch are the vanilla and the dayblocker, neither of which are very useful roles. It's not much of a risk and there's a 50% chance that we'll hit Mafia instead.


----------



## Clover

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Guys if you're going to 'random lynch' why not go with the guy I've roleblocked twice in a row on nights we've had no mafia deaths.

*Superbird.*

eta: 





Clover said:


> I wonder if /I've/ been really lucky.


I POSTED THAT HOURS BEFORE EVERYTHING HAPPENED

i demand you all refer to me as the seer of time rn yes


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Clover said:


> Guys if you're going to 'random lynch' why not go with the guy I've roleblocked twice in a row on nights we've had no mafia deaths.
> 
> *Superbird.*


Well, Superbird has roleclaimed as Bruno, we know that the real Bruno must still be alive, and no one has spoken up to say that they're the real Bruno and that Superbird's lying. That makes it pretty likely that he is in fact the real Bruno!

(If someone else is actually Bruno and just hasn't been saying anything, _please speak up_ ok :c)


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

...I am. It's good to waste the roleblocking on me because I don't have a role with a night action.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Eifie said:


> Okay, we should probably get moving! Well, the roles that we haven't found yet are: two Grunts, Erika, Lorelei, *the third Youngster*, and Gary Oak.


I am the third youngster. It seems inactive mafia.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I'm not going to announce my role yet, I'd rather not get killed.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Phantom said:


> I'm not going to announce my role yet, I'd rather not get killed.


Wait...If you say that then we assume you have an important role and the mafia kill you anyway. Roleclaiming really wouldn't seem to be a waste, to me.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Superbird said:


> Wait...If you say that then we assume you have an important role and the mafia kill you anyway. Roleclaiming really wouldn't seem to be a waste, to me.


Besides, there are no important roles left to claim. And really, so many people have claimed with important roles anyway that the Mafia can't possibly kill them all at once! I'm kind of suspicious that Phantom would say that to try to get out of claiming at this point in the game, honestly; perhaps she can be tracked/roleblocked/inspected tonight (although I think we were going to do that anyway).



I liek Squirtles said:


> I am the third youngster. It seems inactive mafia.


I counted you as one of the two claimed Youngsters. We've got you, Legend, and somebody else.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Fine, I'm Erika. ... Hello..

I forgot to send in my last night action, so no luck there. Not sure who I'll heal tonight though.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Phantom said:


> Fine, I'm Erika. ... Hello..
> 
> I forgot to send in my last night action, so no luck there. Not sure who I'll heal tonight though.


Huh! That's funny. OrngSumb claimed Erika a few posts up. Why didn't you say anything about that?

Who did you heal the other nights? (And I still want to hear from OrngSumb about that as well!)


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Alright, someone's a liar!  Gonna guess it's *Phantom*, for now, unless they're both lying.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Sure, *Phantom*.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Nonononono! I've been gone people! The only thing I've really been posting on was DW mafia! I can only really get online on weekends! If anyone noticed I had to quit Doctor Mafia.

If you kill me you lose a healer. I didn't see that post! *Orngsumb*! Trust me they're mafia or lying. You'll regret killing me! I swear!!!!!


If you think I'm lying don't lynch me, inspect me tonight!

I didn't send in a night action, and Orngsumb, even though they claimed healer haven't died!! I think suspicious!

In honesty I've been totally inactive. They only person I healed was on N-1 and that was InvaderSyl.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Phantom said:


> Nonononono! I've been gone people! The only thing I've really been posting on was DW mafia! I can only really get online on weekends! If anyone noticed I had to quit Doctor Mafia.
> 
> If you kill me you lose a healer. I didn't see that post! *Orngsumb*! Trust me they're mafia or lying. You'll regret killing me! I swear!!!!!
> 
> If you think I'm lying don't lynch me, inspect me tonight!
> 
> I didn't send in a night action, and Orngsumb, even though they claimed healer haven't died!! I think suspicious!
> 
> In honesty I've been totally inactive. They only person I healed was on N-1 and that was InvaderSyl.


OrngSumb claimed doctor earlier today; of course he wouldn't have been killed yet.

Huh. I wonder if that would be why it said that InvaderSyl was "somewhat light-headed" or something on the first day... I don't know, though, you do seem overly defensive here and I think I'm more inclined to believe OrngSumb than you. If you somehow turn out to be innocent (although I guess you could be alien), we can go for him after. *Phantom*.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Of course I'm defensive, you're trying to kill me.  Trust me go for Orngsumb first. Lying little... I wish I would've paid more attention to this game.

Sigh I guess at this point I either get lynched or get killed by mafia. This sucks.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Well, Phantom, we are just going to go after you today, and if you don't flip Mafia, we'll just kill Orngsumb tomorrow. It's not like we need a healer right now.

EDIT: Or we can go after him today, if anyone wants to.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

^ I vote for that.

You might not need a healer now, but what about later?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

For my healings I healed myself the first night, then Jack, then Zora, then myself again. If we lynch Phantom today for lying then I propose this: tonight I will heal myself and Mafia you go after me. Night roleblocker don't block anybody and if I survive then I wasn't lying.

And for lying about being a doctor: *Phantom*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Phantom said:


> ^ I vote for that.
> 
> You might not need a healer now, but what about later?


We probably won't need one ever, since we have claims from almost everyone.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> For my healings I healed myself the first night, then Jack, then Zora, then myself again. If we lynch Phantom today for lying then I propose this: tonight I will heal myself and Mafia you go after me. Night roleblocker don't block anybody and if I survive then I wasn't lying.
> 
> And for lying about being a doctor: *Phantom*


Er: a) Doctors can't heal themselves (at least, they almost always can't and they should not be able to), b) Mawile said that she healed Zora on the third night. (Also your plan... makes no sense.)

Sorry I suspected you then, Phantom! Changing my vote to *OrngSumb*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

In past Mafias I've been able to heal myself. And how does my plan not make sense? For one there will be no deaths if the Mafia does comply and try to kill me and I heal myself.

Also I might have gotten my order mixed up *runs off to check sent messages*.

Okay I switched Zora and myself. So it went: me, Jack, me, Zora. Sorry.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

You can't heal yourself. So far mine means the most sense since I healed InvadeSyl once and he was "light-headed" as a response.. Again I'm not sure on flavor text. But those heals make no sense (btw I healed InvaderSyl cause they always die early on).

*Orngsumb again* and please retract votes for me... and whoever is the other healer... HEALZ PLEASE IF I SURVIVE! (not really I'm just damn tired of always dying in mafia)


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> In past Mafias I've been able to heal myself. And how does my plan not make sense? For one there will be no deaths if the Mafia does comply and try to kill me and I heal myself.
> 
> Also I might have gotten my order mixed up *runs off to check sent messages*.
> 
> Okay I switched Zora and myself. So it went: me, Jack, me, Zora. Sorry.


Why on earth would the Mafia cooperate to try to prove an innocent innocent...? And there are many ways in which a kill can be stopped; that wouldn't prove that the Mafia tried to attack you at all. Besides, why would you say that claiming would make you die tonight if you could simply heal yourself?

Yesterday Zora suggested that Mawile heal her last night as well. Why would you try to heal Zora then? I really doubt that you healed her at all; my vote stands.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I pretty much killed myself by telling you my role huh? Fuck me. Fine kill me. >:[

For the record when I die, I leave my grass pokemon to the creepy old man outside my gym. And know I am innocent, just very stupid and very inactive and beating myself up for not seeing that damn fake roleclaim. And damn the GM for not putting a more elaborate role PM.. all it said was "You are *Erika*".

If by some chance I survive, inspect me, and find my innocence tonight. Or wait to lynch and inspect both of us.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Also, Mawile said she healed me the exact same night that you claim you did. So why am I not dead from a healer clash?

One of these two is lying, simple as that. And since your claims don't add up, I vote *OrngSumb* until I get sufficient proof. If he rolls Not Mafia, we roleblock Phantom tonight and lynch him tomorrow.

EDIT: ...um.. her. We lynch _her_ tomorrow.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

^That makes sense then. I haven't healed anyone since I _was_ inactive.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I'm not technically a healer. I just protect people. :/


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Mawile said:


> I'm not technically a healer. I just protect people. :/


_Right_, I forgot that Brock probably doesn't clash! Even so, though, I really doubt that OrngSumb can heal himself.

Mawile, who did you target last night, though?


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Zora.

EDIT: 

Wait I screwed the order up. n2 I protected myself. n3 I protected Zora.

EDIT2:

Erica and Brock don't clash.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Since this probably should have been pointed out from the beginning, there's no healerclash in this game. I never noticed until it had already started that Brock is, for all intents and purposes, a doctor as well :v


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Mawile said:


> Zora.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Wait I screwed the order up. n2 I protected myself. n3 I protected Zora.
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Erica and Brock don't clash.


Wait, what? You protected yourself?

... Okay I have no idea then.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

^ Vote retract por fa?

No healer clash... dammit. I have nothing to keep me alive.

*Sadly goes to make her own noose*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



Phantom said:


> ^ Vote retract por fa?
> 
> No healer clash... dammit. I have nothing to keep me alive.
> 
> *Sadly goes to make her own noose*


Oh can you please not do that; I hate it when innocents (or even Mafia, really) just give up like that. :(:( I didn't retract my vote for OrngSumb, did I! BE A FIGHTER yes

Well. I don't know. Phantom's claim does make more sense with the flavour text, but the reason I was really doubting OrngSumb's claim was because of the healing himself and healer clash. But would OrngSumb have known that Brock and Erika don't clash? Why would he take that risk? And why would he think he would die if he claimed if he knew he could just heal himself? Hm.

(By the way, if I've counted correctly, the votes are tied: 3 Phantom, 3 OrngSumb. If things stay the way they are, ABCD will tiebreak and obviously lynch the innocent one, so someone else please vote!)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

There's no point. Whatever happens happens. I am the healer, and if you lynch me you'll be out one healer. But you people don't seem to care.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Ah, but they won't. After looking at what's happened, I'm putting in my vote for *OrngSumb*. If he turns up innocent, then it's Phantom for tomorrow.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Sorry for not popping in sooner, the troll style was just too much.

We have two more Mafia to go, correct? As far as I can tell, we lynch one of our two suspects today, then tomorrow we either lynch the other (if the first flipped innocent) or we go after one of our other unclaimed players (if the first flipped Mafia). Either way, it doesn't really matter which one we lynch because the other is probably going to get killed tonight because they're a healer, so. Um. Gotta go with my gut and say *OrngSumb*. No real reason, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

HA looks like I'm not going to get betrayed! I'm going to get murdered instead....



...


Wait a second....

Fuck.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I think I'll go with *OrngSumb* as well.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Haha you guys are about to screw yourselves over. You all ready to lose?!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Since I might be dead soon, here's who I think is mafia and why.

Orngsumb-obvious
Eifie-Seems to be supporting the above.


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Does anyone think OrngSumb is an alien?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

I'm not Mafia. I'm something else that'll cause your loss when this day ends. Also Eifie didn't support me. They changed their vote and kept insisting that I'm lying


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Exactly; an alien.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

...Hold the phone. We have an activated alien.

CHANGE OF PLANS, *No Lynch*, ole-schooler can nail OrngSumb, and Phantom can be roleblocked and investigated.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> Haha you guys are about to screw yourselves over. You all ready to lose?!


We haven't lost any innocents so far; accidentally lynching one doctor isn't really going to hurt us too much. (And if you're trying to bluff active alien, it's not going to work.)



Phantom said:


> Since I might be dead soon, here's who I think is mafia and why.
> 
> Orngsumb-obvious
> Eifie-Seems to be supporting the above.


...Huh? Not only was I the _first_ to point out that OrngSumb is likely lying, but Chief Zackrai proved me innocent a while back.



Mawile said:


> Does anyone think OrngSumb is an alien?


If he is, Seri's told us that he can't be activated. Although we'll think that Phantom is Mafia then and try to lynch her; maybe Seri could ask about that tonight if OrngSumb happens to flip innocent: "was InvaderSyl healed on night one?" or something.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

...Wha?

Okay, this is getting confusing. *Withdrawing vote*.

Ninja'd. And Elfie made a good point. Back to *OrngSumb* it is.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

Zora Zora Zora. You can't stop me. It's too late. I still have the majority. I can't wait for an alien win


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

*No lynch.*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

And what happens if Seri is lying hm? Has anybody confirmed his innocence other than himself?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

*NO LYNCH*

 This could be a plot though you know. Do get us not to lynch.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> Zora Zora Zora. You can't stop me. It's too late. I still have the majority. I can't wait for an alien win


The current tally, if I counted correct, stands at 4 for No Lynch, 3 for Phantom, and only 2 remain for you.

Alien win?






And you're fucked anyway, since you know that you're gonna get either roleblocked or nuked tonight, and the same the next day, and the next until you _die.
_And I am just fine taking one for the team to make sure that stays true.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> And what happens if Seri is lying hm? Has anybody confirmed his innocence other than himself?


There's the fact that no one has counterclaimed as Sabrina, and also the fact that no Mafia would say that there's no active alien after a night that they tried to kill someone and failed.

Why would an active alien tell everyone that they're active alien when they're about to be lynched instead of just staying quiet? They wouldn't. Only someone trying to bluff active alien would do that. I've seen it happen all the time and it's just common sense. Aliens obviously don't try to convince everyone that they're alien.

Unless Seri didn't phrase his question as "as of the end of this night" _and_ Zoroark doesn't automatically answer questions as such, _there is no active alien_.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

But Eifie it's too late, by the time the day ends I'll win. And to drive the nail further *OrngSumb*. Just one more vote. Who else thinks I'm lying?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> But Eifie it's too late, by the time the day ends I'll win. And to drive the nail further *OrngSumb*. Just one more vote. Who else thinks I'm lying?


I highly, _highly_ doubt, even without the information we've gotten from Seri, that if you were alien you'd be activated. There would be absolutely no reason for the Mafia to go for you last night when you'd neither participated much nor claimed and we've had claims from an inspector, a doctor, a roleblocker, and a lover, among others.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*



OrngSumb said:


> But Eifie it's too late, by the time the day ends I'll win. And to drive the nail further *OrngSumb*. Just one more vote. Who else thinks I'm lying?


*Orngsumb*, because if you were an activated alien then you wouldn't have been saying stuff about how you were going to win, ect.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-4]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*With the discovery of the second Rocket's body, the peaceful cooperation comes to an end, to be replaced with quarrelling as OrngSumb reveals himself as Erika, only to be called out by Phantom, who makes the same assertion. OrngSumb's attempts to turn the crowd against her quickly fail, and apart from a few cautious people, the entire assembly is soon calling for OrngSumb's head, eventually including OrngSumb himself. He begins to brag about how they will all soon be dead, leaving him free to become a Pokémon master, but his swagger is cut short by a swift blow to the head by a trainer's Machamp that instantly caves in his skull, and the bloody pulp that was once OrngSumb collapses to the floor in a gory heap. 

A trainer quickly rifles through his jacket, trying not to look at his gruesomely shattered head, but they find no Team Rocket paraphernalia therein, only a handful of Indigo League badges secured in an inside pocket. Either the villains have learned to be subtle, or the innocents may have made a mistake.

*OrngSumb is dead. He was not group of Missile Bomb.
48 hours for night actions.
*​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-4]*

*The sun rises over Kanto.

*I can't think of any meaningful flavour this morning. So there.

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for night actions.
*​


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

No more deaths, yay!

So!  Who got blocked, who got healed, who got inspected?  Also, because of last day's innocent flip, voting *Phantom* for now.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

Well I found out you can heal yourself, so if the mafia targetted me last night they failed because well, that's who I healed. 

Did our inspectors check me out?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*



ole_schooler said:


> No more deaths, yay!
> 
> So!  Who got blocked, who got healed, who got inspected?  Also, because of last day's innocent flip, voting *Phantom* for now.


Why? OrngSumb was kind of obviously inactive alien. I'm voting *Whirlpool* again since he never answered my request to roleclaim, and because two of Whirlpool, Mai, and InvaderSyl are our two remaining Mafia. Zora, did you inspect any of them?

I followed Superbird last night to check up on Clover's suspicions. He didn't target anyone; therefore, Clover roleblocking him would have had no effect on the lack of death today.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

So it might be because I healed myself.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

*Whirlpool.*


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

* Whirlpool.*

I actually inspected Phantom just to be safe, it's pretty much already confirmed that he's *Not Mafia.* In retrospect, probably not the brightest idea because of that little... flipout, yesterday, but I just wanted to be sure.

Also, the following Superbird pretty much confirms him as Bruno, right?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*



Zora of Termina said:


> I actually inspected Phantom just to be safe, it's pretty much already confirmed that he's *Not Mafia.* In retrospect, probably not the brightest idea because of that little... flipout, yesterday, but I just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Also, the following Superbird pretty much confirms him as Bruno, right?


Okay! It was still possible that Phantom could have been Mafia and the _real_ Erika was someone who's been inactive, but now we know for sure!

re: Superbird: not necessarily; he could still be a Mafia goon or even the don (I suspect that the lack of deaths since blazhy died has been because of Mafia inactivity; that's a point against InvaderSyl, I guess) and the real Bruno could be one of our inactive players, but I really doubt that that's the case.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

*Whirlpool*.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

Alright, works for me.  Swapping vote for *Whirlpool*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

Phantom is a healer! I asked if InvaderSyl was healed by Phantom on night 0, and the answer was yes. I'm really wondering who OrngSumb was, though...

*Whirlpool*, I guess.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

*Whirlpool*. 

Bandwagon, ho!


----------



## Clover

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*



Eifie said:


> I followed Superbird last night to check up on Clover's suspicions. He didn't target anyone; therefore, Clover roleblocking him would have had no effect on the lack of death today.


_harshing my buzz, bro_

um sure *whirlpool* okay


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

Kay-O. 

*Whirlpool*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-5]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*Almost the moment the day begins, the residents of Kanto immediately set their sights on their next target- Whirlpool. Overwhelmed by the number of people calling for his head, he drops all pretense and hurls a barrage of Pokéballs into the air, unleashing a horde of Koffing, Rattata and other conspicuous Pokémon to protect himself. The Gym Leaders are too quick for him, though, and a simultaneous attack from two dozen Pokémon at once soon puts him out of action.

*Whirlpool is dead. He was Team Rocket.
48 hours for night actions.
*​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-5]*

*The sun rises over Kanto.
*
For the third time in a week, the citizens of Kanto awaken to see a huge cloud of smoke billowing up on the horizon. They follow it to route 3, where yet another smoking crater is found, another badly mangled body at the bottom of it. A trainer card is seen sticking out of its shorts pocket; reading it reveals the corpse to be that of InvaderSyl.

Just as they begin to call off the body search, they hear from another search party on Cinnibar Island, where the body of Zora of Termina has been found on the steps of Pokémon Mansion, her stomach having been gruesomely slashed to confetti, seemingly by the claws of a Pokémon. Her finger is still wet with her own blood, with which she managed to scrawl an R on the wall before she bled to death.

*InvaderSyl is dead. She was not Team Rocket.
Zora of Termina is dead. She was not Team Rocket.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

Probably vig kill, one of them. I think Invader Syl was killed by vig because it says that Zora "managed to scrawl an R on the wall." Wow, this might be my first actual contribution. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

So, Syl was killed by Lance (Ole_schooler, right?) and was the last Youngster, and Zora was Blaine.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

Guess what? *Mai* targeted Zora of Termina last night. gogogo

(also, you know, she's the last one without an alibi and therefore obviously our remaining mafioso and stuff)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Kanto Mafia [N-4]*

*Mai*. I hope we got the last Mafia :D


----------



## ....

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

*Mai.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

Coolio. *Mai*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

Yesh I halped and now I feel useful. So *Mai*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

... Yeah I have nothing to say for myself. Good game, everyone! I was so lazy, and this was completely my fault we lost so terribly. :/

*Mai.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

*Mai*. It makes sense. Sucks too I was going to heal Zora, and I couldn't send in my night action cause my internet access went poof.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

NEWSFLASH: GARY IS DEAD!

Not like it matters anymore. *Mai*. Good game everyone! I think it's great how we all worked together and stuff!


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

Votes for *Mai*.  Probably should have killed her last night instead of Syl.  Ah well.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Kanto Mafia [D-6]*

*The sun sets over Kanto.

*Immediately as the day begins, Eifie triumphantly confronts Mai, revealing that she had been staking out Cinnibar Island the previous night and witnessed Mai murdering Zora of Termina. Speaking up for the first time in a while, Mai simply gives a defeated sigh and surrenders, congratulating the trainers on their excellent work in unmasking the criminals. Quickly, votes are rounded up to kill Mai and destroy Team Rocket once and for all, and without more ado her brains are sprayed across the pavement by a swipe of Mawile's Onix's tail. As she lays rapidly dying, she manages to warn with her last breath that Team Rocket may be gone from Kanto, but they will rise again elsewhere. And then dies.

...so yeah that's all the Rockets, innocents win :D Roles and action logs coming up.​


----------



## Not Meowth

*ROLES:
*
Zora of Termina: Blaine
Invadersyl: Youngster
Whirlpool: Grunt
Superbird: Bruno
Midnight: Lt. Surge
ole_schooler: Lance
SilverJade: Lorelei
Mai: Grunt
Jack_The_PumpkinKing: Misty
blazheirio889: Giovanni
ABCD: Grunt
Legendaryseeker99: Youngster
Applebloom: Koga
Mawile: Brock
Chief Zackrai: Agatha
Seritinajii: Sabrina
I liek Squirtles: Youngster
Phantom: Erika
OrngSumb: Gary Oak


*ACTION LOG

*Night 0
~ Midnight blocks blazheirio889
~ Zora of Termina inspects Terezi Pyrope
~ Jack_The_PumpkinKing chooses ole_schooler as his lover
~ Seritinajii asks "are there four Team Rocket members in total?" (Answer: yes)
~ SilverJade freezes I Liek Squirtles
~ Applebloom stalks Midnight
~ Mawile protects Midnight
~ Team Rocket kills Applebloom
~ Phantom heals InvaderSyl

Day 1
~ no bodies found in the morning.
~ votes: 6 abstain
~ nobody is lynched.

Night 1
~ Zora of Termina inspects Legendaryseeker99
~ Applebloom stalks blazheirio889
~ Seratinajii asks "is Gary activated?" (Answer: no)
~ Midnight roleblocks blazheirio889
~ ole_schooler kills blazheirio889
~ Team Rocket kills Applebloom

Day 2
~ bodies found: blazheirio889 (Mafia)
~ Mai becomes Giovanni
~ votes: 5 abstain, 3 InvaderSyl, 3 ABCD
~ nobody is lynched

Night 2
~ Applebloom stalks Jack_The_PumpkinKing
~ Chief Zackrai channels blazheirio889
~ Mawile protects itself
~ seratinajii asks "was Applebloom ever inspected by anyone?" (Answer: no)
~ Midnight roleblocks Superbird
~ Zora of Termina inspects I Liek Squirtles

Day 3
~ no bodies found in the morning.
~ votes: 6 abstain, 1 ABCD, 1 Mai
~ nobody is lynched

Night 3
~ Seritinajii asks "has Gary been activated and alive by the end of the night?" (answer: no)
~ Clover blocks Superbird
~ Mawile protects Zora
~ ole_schooler kills ABCD
~ Zora inspects SilverJade
~ Applebloom stalks Whirlpool

Day 4
~ bodies found: ABCD (Mafia)
~ votes: 6 OrngSumb, 1 Phantom, 1 Superbird, 3 abstain
~ OrngSumb is lynched (not Mafia)

Night 4
~ Eifie stalks Superbird
~ Clover blocks Superbird
~ Phantom heals herself
~ Seritinajii asks "was InvaderSyl healed by Phantom on Night 0?" (answer: yes) (technically that directly revealed Phantom's role and alignment, whoops)
~ Zora inspects Phantom
~ Mawile "PROTEKKIT"s itself

Day 5
~ no bodies found in the morning
~ votes: 9 Whirlpool
~ Whirlpool is lynched (Mafia)

Night 5
~ Zora inspects InvaderSyl
~ Eifie stalks Mai
~ Mawile protects itself
~ seratinajii asks "is Gary still alive?" (answer: no)
~ ole_schooler kills InvaderSyl
~ Mai kills Zora

Day 6
~ bodies found: InvaderSyl (not Mafia), Zora of Termina (not Mafia)
~ votes: 9 Mai
~ Mai is lynched (Mafia)
~ town wins


...so that's that :D Note that I've made minimal effort to keep the names up to date in that, so yeah. Will probably start a sequel Johto Mafia soon once I think of roles for Bugsy and Clair :3


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Sorry for being kind of inactive, BUT GUESS WHAT NO ONE WAS DYING.

Maybe Clair could be like Lance, a Vig? And Bugsy could be... a role. Or perhaps have him be an inspector, because in the Manga, Bugsy was into learning and  ruins and the such (namely the ruins of Alph, but).


----------



## Not Meowth

Chief Zackrai said:


> Sorry for being kind of inactive, BUT GUESS WHAT NO ONE WAS DYING.
> 
> Maybe Clair could be like Lance, a Vig? And Bugsy could be... a role. Or perhaps have him be an inspector, because in the Manga, Bugsy was into learning and  ruins and the such (namely the ruins of Alph, but).


I was thinking of changing Bruno into a vig, and Clair's not really know for using Hyper Beam, but good idea with Bugsy c: Thanks.
...but then  if Bruno's a vig what do I do with Lance aaaa.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Claire's Kingdra knows Hyper Beam :\


----------



## Not Meowth

But Lance's _everything_ knows Hyper Beam :(


----------



## ....

Maybe Draco Meteor?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Good game. I actually lived most of it this time! I'm okay with this.


----------



## blazheirio889

Being roleblocked the first night and dying the next is not fun ): I didn't even get to kill anyone!

Haha that aside, gg people. Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Phantom

I'm happy I survived. I'll save the noose I made for another game. *packs noose*


----------



## ole_schooler

Weeeee, I won twice!  Once with town, and once because of lovers!....Not that it mattered.

Actually, if you wanted to switch someone else to vigilante, Lance could be the alien.  I mean,  he just randomly shows up and has his Pokemon attack humans...sounds suspicious to me.  Or he could be a miller-type role, innocent but be inspected as Mafia, that sort of thing.


----------

